# I need help getting a cycle or gear



## undertakers85 (Jun 26, 2015)

I need a decent source to get my gear from


----------



## bronco (Jun 26, 2015)

www.gnc.com


----------



## Magical (Jun 26, 2015)

www.deeznutz/gotem.com


----------



## DF (Jun 26, 2015)

PM Pink he's good for gear & PP pics.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 26, 2015)

Def pm me pp pics. 
6+ inches = gear 
Under 6 = no gear


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Try your local gym or Tillacle Labs. Email Tilltheend and tell him Rosco sent you


----------



## Bigwhite (Jun 26, 2015)

undertakers85 said:


> I need a decent source to get my gear from



You too? Must be a noobee thing...


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 26, 2015)

I need a good blow job 

Wanna trade?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't usually do this but I feel for you. 
The prices and quality are some of the best in the industry. 
You're welcome!
http://www.cyclegear.com


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 26, 2015)

Look for zeek!!! His primo is the shit I hear.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 26, 2015)

Great first post and original I might add.


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 27, 2015)

What about Rumpy?


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Def pm me pp pics.
> 6+ inches = gear
> Under 6 = no gear



****!  I get no gear.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 27, 2015)

Personally, I love my source for test-cyp.  I always get pharma grade from them for super cheap.  My source is the pharmacy at Target.  Even my insurance company ponies up for that source, since it is so reliable.  I can highly recommend them, all my test-cyp has been spot on.  I have bloods to back it up if needed.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Def pm me pp pics.
> 6+ inches = gear
> Under 6 = no gear



can I get test prop for 5 1/4?? we can work from there, I hear gear makes it bigger so it should be a good return on your investment


----------



## bvs (Jun 27, 2015)

Go to the pharmacy and ask for it, bring a gun with you and they tend to oblige


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 27, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Look for zeek!!! His primo is the shit I hear.



Zeek is dead, man.


----------



## conan (Jun 27, 2015)

undertakers85 said:


> I need a decent source to get my gear from



How about you go **** yourself!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 27, 2015)

Pink got the best stuff around just pm him non stop!!!!


----------



## snake (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Def pm me pp pics.
> 6+ inches = gear
> Under 6 = no gear



What the Fuuk? When did you start the 6" min. rule? If this is why you ain't hooking me up, you could have said something 3 pic.s ago.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 27, 2015)

I need help trying to choke this chicken.....


----------



## goodfella (Jun 27, 2015)

And I'm in need of a decent BJ. Maybe we can work something out...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 28, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## Ddogg99 (Jun 28, 2015)

So much for helpin a bro out


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 28, 2015)

Ddogg99 said:


> So much for helpin a bro out



Cool story bro.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 28, 2015)

Ddogg99 said:


> So much for helpin a bro out



I'm not your bro....bro.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 28, 2015)

joliver said:


> I'm not your bro....bro.



If that mother fukker tries stealing you from me I will send out a Los Zetas hit squad to end this....


----------



## bronco (Jun 28, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> You're welcome.



lol… now thats a pretty cycle


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 28, 2015)

Is this real?  If so, it's the best one yet.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 13, 2015)

is 6 inches big?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## bigmustard (May 11, 2016)

snake said:


> What the Fuuk? When did you start the 6" min. rule? If this is why you ain't hooking me up, you could have said something 3 pic.s ago.



what if i have a 5:1 dick to ball ratio? does that count for something?


----------



## Strong (May 11, 2016)

I have a very good source   i worked with them since from 2014


----------



## Bigwhite (May 11, 2016)

Strong said:


> I have a very good source   i worked with them since from 2014



Well ladi****ingda...


----------



## Strong (May 11, 2016)

bigwhite said:


> well ladi****ingda...



you have interest ?


----------

